# IS distance metters in LAN?



## vikasg03 (Jul 26, 2006)

hello,
I am using local cable net,that was working fine previously. but yesterday my cable wala change the location of LAN wire(much longer than previous around 150 Meter from hub) and now i Receive Request Time Out error. In google i find if the distance b/w hub and ur lan card is >=150 M then net not working. But my cable wala don't agree this.He said problem in ur LAN card. Any idea about LAN card Distance limitations?? I have INTEL 845 GVSR in-built 10/100 MBPS lan card.
Vikas


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

nope the distance surely matters...


----------



## vikasg03 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hy
then what is the solution?? . Can i purchase new LAN card having more distance capability (is this type of LAN card available in mkt ?) or any other solution?

Vikas


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

but even in ur case the net should not stop workin.... it should just become a lil slow


----------



## champ_rock (Jul 26, 2006)

ya it wil become slow... i dont think that lan's can work effciently after a distance of more than 100m.. not sure though...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

try getting a gigabit lan adapter.....
if that doesnt work then its not ur fault..


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 26, 2006)

Max length in LAN wires should be 100m for proper working. More than that will give problems. But if the distance is more, I think there are signal boosters/amplifiers, etc. available.


----------



## mediator (Jul 26, 2006)

Yea the cable matters MOST definately!!
@pathiks,@champrock,@tuxfan distance for packets depends on cable type not on LAN card!! You may compare the same to wireless router. 802.11b have greater capacity for sending then 802.11g but it sending distance is much less!!
@vikas : there are many types of cables
1. thick ethernet cable : 500 meters allowed, 10mbps allowed
2. thin ethernet cable : 185 meters,10 mbps allowed
3 twisted pair ethernet : 100 mts,10 mbps

I think there are more I forgot. But for full details u shud read data communications and networking by Forouzan! After the limit range then repeaters are used!!
Neways dont accuse the "cable wala". They all r ignorant geeks. Must tell ya I asked them to install the Adsl/ethernet settings for linux. And what they replied? => " What is linux??". And even for windows they brought a register full of instructions for how to do the necessary for ethernet!!


----------



## ashnik (Jul 27, 2006)

just get a lan card from a friend and check, don't tell the cableguy.
But if the mac address is locked the u'll have to tell him that u have changed the lan card.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

@mediator if he takes gigabit lan adapter instead of the normal ethernet one...then ll he ll get a boost in speeds ....


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 27, 2006)

the probs lies with the distance, signal loss will be there as the distance increases. more than 100mts will definetly give problem. try use a lan signal booster


----------



## vikasg03 (Jul 27, 2006)

hy
Yes the distance really matter. Now when I said to my cable wala that its just bcoz of distance then he add one hub just near to my PC and now my Net is start working fine. He connect the outside lan wire  to hub and from hub one cable to my pc. But strange this time he come with his laptop and his laptop net was working without hub means direct connect to long distance cable? may be laptop lan card is more capabilities. any way my problem solved.
thanks for all
vikas


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

jus ask him whether he was using a gigabit or a normal ethernet lan adapter in his lappy


----------



## mediator (Jul 27, 2006)

@pathiks...I agree qith gigabit ethernet also known as fast ethernet he'll get boostin speed....but how'll will he achieve that if there is no signal?? or poor signal....that'll mean more collisions of packets and poor speed net or no net in extreme case!!
Neway thats strange the lappy was working!! I think the new lan cards have signal boosters in them!!


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 27, 2006)

Are you sure your cable is good quality?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 27, 2006)

yes distance matter..............
Use D-link Lan wire....
ur problem will be solved.....or u may use any device which amplify the signal..like switch.
Dont confuse wid hub...becoz hub only distribute the signal..it doesnt amplify the signal.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jul 27, 2006)

100 meters is the max for Cat5 UTP cable reliable operation, anything beyond that and ur basically lucky, don't expect it to work tho


----------



## mediator (Jul 27, 2006)

ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> yes distance matter..............
> Use D-link Lan wire....
> ur problem will be solved.....or u may use any device which amplify the signal..like switch.
> Dont confuse wid hub...becoz hub only distribute the signal..it doesnt amplify the signal.



I think switch doesnt amplify.May be todays switches have booster capabilities. Technically switch is an intelligent routing device. The difference beteen switch and hub is that hub sends the messege to all the computers on LAN whereas swtch sends the messege only to the intended recipient.

One more thing it doesnt amplifies the signal but regenerates it from the dying one. Amplifier boosts the noise equally. Thus increasing collision rate.


----------

